# rb26 valve shims



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Hi 

Looking for valves shims with sizes:-
2.755mm
2.740mm

Anybody got any in stock or in their shed?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Anybody? Or a link to buy new in europe?


----------

